# Not able to get internet address

## evoweiss

Hi all,

I have for many years had no problem with using dhcpcd to get an internet address. Recently, I set up wireless on my main desktop, but, after finding it much too slow, I went back to a cabled connection. 

I thought I purged everything and went so far as to fall back on an older kernel and rebuild the kernel, but for some reason, I am unable to lease an address from the router. I don't think I changed anything at all on that end.

The message i get is something like:

```

DUID ...

eth0: IAID ...

eth0 soliciting a DHCP lease

eth0: probing for an IPv4LL address

eth0: using IPv4LL address x.x.x.x

eth0: adding route to x.x.x.x/16

received address x.x.x.x/16

```

Sorry I had to type everything in.

This has not been a good few months for me... sigh.

Alex

----------

## Buffoon

Use ethtool to make sure there is nothing wrong with physical layer, then set up the connection by hand. This will give you time to investigate your DHCP issue.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

You should get an address before it even gets to 

```
eth0: probing for an IPv4LL address
```

Is the link up, e.g.?

```
$ dmesg | grep  eth0

[    2.371406] r8169 0000:0a:06.0 eth0: RTL8169s at 0xffffc900000fec00, 00:e0:4c:69:15:09, XID 00800000 IRQ 21

[    2.371416] r8169 0000:0a:06.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 7152 bytes, tx checksumming: ok]

[   11.322480] r8169 0000:0a:06.0 eth0: link down

[   11.322486] r8169 0000:0a:06.0 eth0: link down

[   11.322519] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   13.619639] r8169 0000:0a:06.0 eth0: link up

[   13.619648] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
```

Is the interface called eth0 or something else?

Is there anything interesting at the end of dmesg after you restart eth0?

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

Sorry for the long delay in replying, but some personal matters at home required my full attention.

Things are working again, though at this stage I don't recall what I did to solve the problem.

Best,

Alex

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> evoweiss,
> 
> You should get an address before it even gets to 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

